# the part about not being under any gag orders at the bottom of the site is gone



## downwardspiral (May 11, 2021)

were fucked?


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (May 11, 2021)

Uh oh.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 11, 2021)

Ah shite, it is.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 11, 2021)

Canary has been triggered.  It was still there last week.


----------



## JektheDumbass (May 11, 2021)

Oh shit, Greer is shutting us down...


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 11, 2021)

JULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## draggs (May 11, 2021)

Animu finally did it

Finally made Null gag with its filth


----------



## L50LasPak (May 11, 2021)

I wonder if it has anything to do with a warrant being out for Boogie.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (May 11, 2021)

GET OUT EVERYONE

GET OUUUT


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (May 11, 2021)

This is revenge for Null's response to New Zealand, right?  Either that or the crackdown on covid "misinformation" has gone into full overdrive.  Welp, it was fun while it lasted.  Wonder if Biden even knows he signed on to the Christchurch call?

I hear the gulags are nice this time of year.


----------



## Null (May 11, 2021)

There's a potential incoming subpoena regarding revenge porn on the forum, and something else which doesn't directly impact the forum but makes me want to remind everyone that the US is in fact a dead gay nigger country full of retarded dead gay niggers. I'm going to need another attorney's advice to even figure out what I can say about it and even saying that might be illegal but fuck it.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 11, 2021)

Null said:


> There's a potential incoming subpoena regarding revenge porn on the forum,


In case of an investigation by any federal entity or similar, I do not have any involvement with this group or with the people in it, I do not know how I am here, probably added by a third party, I do not support any actions by the member of this group.


----------



## Null (May 11, 2021)

atleast3letterslong said:


> In case of an investigation by any federal entity or similar, I do not have any involvement with this group or with the people in it, I do not know how I am here, probably added by a third party, I do not support any actions by the member of this group.


I think it's a squabble between some whore and an ex-boyfriend in some podunk shithole. I'm not worried about it and will probably comply.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 11, 2021)

Null said:


> There's a potential incoming subpoena regarding revenge porn on the forum, and something else which doesn't directly impact the forum but makes me want to remind everyone that the US is in fact a dead gay nigger country full of retarded dead gay niggers. I'm going to need another attorney's advice to even figure out what I can say about it and even saying that might be illegal but fuck it.


Ass Napkins 2: The Napkin Cleaner Strikes Back?


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 11, 2021)

Null said:


> There's a potential incoming subpoena regarding revenge porn on the forum


Hot.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 11, 2021)

The Tranch is upset about us posting their sex slaves.


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 11, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> The Tranch is upset about us posting their sex slaves.






Then maybe they shouldn't post the pictures on Twitter.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 11, 2021)

Oh, so it's probably Ade and the ædiot shit I guess?


----------



## Null (May 11, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Oh, so it's probably Ade and the ædiot shit I guess?


The issue which will effect the site is probably that. There's another thing that's causing me to literally cope and seethe but it doesn't effect the site directly.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 11, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Oh, so it's probably Ade and the ædiot shit I guess?


What a timeline


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 11, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> View attachment 2161553
> Then maybe they shouldn't post the pictures on Twitter.


That alpaca has seen some shit


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 11, 2021)

Null said:


> The issue which will effect the site is probably that. There's another thing that's causing me to literally cope and seethe but it doesn't effect the site directly.


Sorry 
Have a llama picture.


----------



## somecryptoneet (May 11, 2021)

Best of luck to our dear leader.


----------



## A_Skellington (May 11, 2021)

Man, I never thought ass napkins would shit all over the board this badly.


----------



## Ruin (May 11, 2021)

Null said:


> There's a potential incoming subpoena regarding revenge porn on the forum, and something else which doesn't directly impact the forum but makes me want to remind everyone that the US is in fact a dead gay nigger country full of retarded dead gay niggers. I'm going to need another attorney's advice to even figure out what I can say about it and even saying that might be illegal but fuck it.


Is it Onisin's dick?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (May 11, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Is it Onisin's dick?


damn he's got a great cock


----------



## Ruin (May 11, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> damn he's got a great cock


No, no he does not.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (May 11, 2021)

Hahahaha this means ED managed to fuck up a site it wasn't even affiliated with. ED has done more to fuck with the farms than New Zealands. lol


----------



## Cow-Chan (May 11, 2021)

Wait what in the heck is going on?


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 11, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> I am going to bomb the nearest FBI branch office exactly 72 hours from now (sexually). They'll be cleaning cum out of the carpets for months by the time I'm through with the place. This is a credible threat (sexually).


Obligatory theme song post:


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 11, 2021)

Wouldn't revenge porn only be revenge if it was between two retards, rather than a third party who stumbled upon the nudes? Or is the only requirement for it to be revenge porn is that the nudes were sent or taken privately?


----------



## Canoodler (May 11, 2021)

EVERYONE PANIC!


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 11, 2021)

Null said:


> The issue which will effect the site is probably that. There's another thing that's causing me to literally cope and seethe but it doesn't effect the site directly.


Sneed.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 11, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Wouldn't revenge porn only be revenge if it was between two retards, rather than a third party who stumbled upon the nudes? Or is the only requirement for it to be revenge porn is that the nudes were sent or taken privately?


The last time the Canary went down it was for the info of one user.  That is likely the case here.  The Feds probably just want ædiots info, everyone else is fine.


----------



## LurkTrawl (May 11, 2021)

If it's Adezero tell her she's a retarded cunt who already got her revenge by dropping the ass napkin revelation.

What a stupid, ugly whore. She's a used, crusty bitch who nobody would want even if the nudes weren't leaked.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 11, 2021)

Do you have some script that checks to see if it's missing? How do you even notice that, nice.


----------



## Account (May 11, 2021)

FISA courts have subpoenaed the Black Tape.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 11, 2021)

iToddlers BTFO said:


> Gag on my dick.


Don't think that's going to be an issue when people need a magnifying glass and a headlamp to find it


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (May 12, 2021)

The warrant canary seems to have gone missing.  I can't remember the last time I looked, but it was there the last time I thought to do so.  (1-2 days ago?)

The latest archive.md of the main page has it 6 days ago.



			https://archive.ph/ALJOy#selection-8425.0-8425.67
		


Anything going on?

Edit:  Ah, didn't see this cause I was searching for the term canary.  My bad.  Thanks, moderator who helped merge this in.


----------



## TheShedCollector (May 12, 2021)

That's OK. I'm sure everyone has been using their $5 a month VPNs and didn't make their accounts using their employer / government / university email account.........right.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (May 12, 2021)

The ass napkins strike back o no


----------



## Narr Then (May 12, 2021)

Clip the part from adezero's stream where she says she doesn't give a fuck about her pics being posted, coz it's the 3rd time it's happened. 

Fucking spastics, the pair of em.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 12, 2021)

Null said:


> There's a potential incoming subpoena regarding revenge porn on the forum, and something else which doesn't directly impact the forum but makes me want to remind everyone that the US is in fact a dead gay nigger country full of retarded dead gay niggers. I'm going to need another attorney's advice to even figure out what I can say about it and even saying that might be illegal but fuck it.


...
...
...
Is it _good_ porn?


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 12, 2021)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> Is it _good_ porn?


It's of a 40 year old that got boned by ralph and a (dare I say it, worse than a sodomite) ED admin that dropped more ass-napkins than mixtapes.

So no.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 12, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> It's of a 40 year old that got boned by ralph and a (dare I say it, worse than a sodomite) ED admin that dropped more ass-napkins than mixtapes.
> 
> So no.


I had to ask, though.

You know how it is.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (May 14, 2021)

Ruin said:


> No, no he does not.


What are you, some sort of dick expert?


----------



## Dark Edea (May 14, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> What are you, some sort of dick expert?


No that would be me.


----------



## Awel an Ankoù (May 14, 2021)

Everything I have said is a hypothetical minecraft joke.


----------



## polyester (May 14, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Wouldn't revenge porn only be revenge if it was between two retards, rather than a third party who stumbled upon the nudes? Or is the only requirement for it to be revenge porn is that the nudes were sent or taken privately?


Didn't Gawker get bankrupted by a revenge porn lawsuit because they published leaked nudes of Hulk Hogan?
It didn't seem to matter that the Gawker journos just "stumbled on" the material and were not, themselves, Hogan's vengeful ex.

IANAL though.


----------



## ddlloo (May 14, 2021)

polyester said:


> Didn't Gawker get bankrupted by a revenge porn lawsuit because they published leaked nudes of Hulk Hogan?
> It didn't seem to matter that the Gawker journos just "stumbled on" the material and were not, themselves, Hogan's vengeful ex.
> 
> IANAL though.


They were then ordered to take it down and refused to comply.


----------



## polyester (May 14, 2021)

Null said:


> The issue which will effect the site is probably that. There's another thing that's causing me to literally cope and seethe but it doesn't effect the site directly.


Does it affect the silver coins?


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2021)

polyester said:


> Didn't Gawker get bankrupted by a revenge porn lawsuit because they published leaked nudes of Hulk Hogan?
> It didn't seem to matter that the Gawker journos just "stumbled on" the material and were not, themselves, Hogan's vengeful ex.


Almost certainly it was Bubba himself who sent it to them.


----------



## edf5192 (May 16, 2021)

Any updates as to why the canary was removed? (Confirmed updates.)


----------



## AnOminous (May 17, 2021)

Null married a man and they are now having constant gay buttsex, and Null doxes one of us for every dick he gets up his ass.  What did you think happened?


----------



## serious n00b (May 20, 2021)

where did the christchurch video go


----------



## MoeChotto (May 20, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> Do you have some script that checks to see if it's missing? How do you even notice that, nice.


Every farmer has their 2 trusty scripts: one that checks for the gag order and warrant line, and one that removes them from PM conversations.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 21, 2021)

What's the significance of christ church and what's an ass napkin?

Who are adezero and other person?


----------



## AnOminous (May 21, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> where did the christchurch video go








						Brenton Tarrant posts on 8chan, shoots up Mosque killing 49 muslims in New Zealand, livestreams from GoPro
					

The shooting footage recorded by the GoPro of the shooter is available by Torrent. BitTorrent is a distributed file sharing program. You will download the file from many computers that cannot be taken down, as opposed to one central computer that can be censored.  In order to use this file to...




					kiwifarms.net
				




I didn't check if the torrent's alive but the hash is good.

Incidentally I don't believe it was taken down because of any legal reason but just because it was sucking up all the site's bandwidth at the time.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 21, 2021)

Napkin CPAP Machine?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 21, 2021)

Oh shit, the MPAA finally found me.


----------

